# what is the best album/song of 2009?



## #1 bro (Dec 26, 2009)

well it seems the thread title is a rhetorical question because i'm about to tell you the answer

best album: animal collective - merriweather post pavilion
best song: girls  - lust for life

other good albums are 
girls - album
mew - no more stories are told today i'm sorry they washed away no more stories the world is grey i'm tired let's wash away
jj - jj n° 2. 


other best songs are:
gold panda - quitters raga
das racist - combination pizza hut & taco bell

now let's hear from you


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 26, 2009)

for me..

best album: atlas sound - _logos_.
best song: "brother sport" - animal collective. or "lust for life".

lotus plaza, the pains of being pure at heart, yeah yeah yeahs, and phoenix all put out good stuff this year. check them out!

i'm sure this post won't be very reflective of my opinion once i actually hear _merriweather post pavilion_ or _veckatimest_. still, _logos_ is an awesome album.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 26, 2009)

man, you know me. i'm all over microcastle and i think bradford cox is possibly the coolest rock star out there at this point in time, but i just don't really _get_ logos. maybe i need to listen to it some more, but right now the only tracks i enjoy are the two collaborations on there, and "an orchid". i feel like everything else just blends together into a sort of mellow mush, you know?. "shiela" has a nice hook i guess, but i don't like the way the lyrics double up (e.g. "you'll be my wife you'll share my life / you'll be my wife you'll share my life / we will grow old / we will grow old") then the rest... just don't really offer much to me.

and like you i actually need to get around to listening to veckatimist. i had a period for a while where i would listen to "two weeks" on repeat, then one where i would listen to "cheerleader" on repeat, but never the whole album. gotta set aside some time.

edit: also i don't know if you've heard "fall be kind", the animal collective EP, but it's probably my favorite release of 09. if you haven't heard it, check it out - it's awesome.

edit 2: on the subject of phoenix... i have a very strange experience with that album. before i went to summer camp for three weeks, i thought "better take some music with me to keep me company" and so i downloaded wolfgang amadeus phoenix, knowing nothing about it. but iPods were only allowed in the dorms, and i was having so much fun out in the sun that i almost never went into my dorm. when i did, it was for like 15 minutes and i usually only had time to listen to three songs: "lisztomania", "1901", and "fences". all amazing songs. but then, i sort of stopped listening to the album when i returned home, and to this day i think i've never even heard "armistice" once. 

and so now the thing is, every time i even listen to a few seconds of 1901, it brings back a massive tidal wave of memories of camp that end up making me feel wistful and nostalgic and depressed and it's like, too much to bear. so i'll probably never get around to listening to the album properly. it's a shame. :\


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't like music from this year but...

Indestructable-Disturbed. 
About the only thing I like this year. It was quite impressive. That is the CD title, but I probably vote for the song too.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 26, 2009)

Katatonia's  Departer (song) and Night is the New Day.

Thank you and good night


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 26, 2009)

still haven't listened to new katatonia yet, so up to now for me it'd be dream theater - black clouds & silver linings, and the count of tuscany


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 26, 2009)

you should try listening to _logos_ again, zeta. when i first heard it, i only liked a handful of songs, while the others were like sonic mush. after i played it another time or two, i fell in love with it. when i bought it, i literally listened to the whole album once every day for a few weeks. 

in my experience, the albums i love the most are the hardest to like at first.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 26, 2009)

Best album for me from this year is definitely Infected Disarray's Disseminating Obscenity. Mental as hell and insanely brutal but still very catchy and atmospheric, with its own unique sound. This came out around March I think, have listened to it almost every day since then, completely awesome. There've been plenty of great albums this year from Nile, Suffocation, Septycal Gorge, Embryonic Depravity, Ingested and more, but none comes anywhere near Infected Disarray's. Don't really know about best individual song tbh so I'll go with Bad Romance by Lady Gaga :P RA RA AH AH AH


----------



## departuresong (Dec 26, 2009)

Tough one. 2009 wasn't as nice a year as I'd hoped it would be. Probably a tie between Angelspit's _Hideous and Perfect_, Epica's _Design Your Universe_, and Genitorturers' _Blackheart Revolution_.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 26, 2009)

Wait, does a remastered Album count? If so, Rock Heroes 2 Remastered. Let's all listen to thrash Metal.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2009)

new epica was meh


----------



## departuresong (Dec 27, 2009)

It's their best album yet. It's wonderful.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2009)

I won't deny it's better than everything they've done before. I am just silly bored of the style.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 27, 2009)

Epica hasn't been a generic symphonic metal band since, like, _Consign to Oblivion_. I really love the niche they've built for themselves. Half of the songs on DYU would probably qualify as black metal if Simone and the symphony went away.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2009)

Not really. It doesn't sound like BM at all. I agree it is heavier, just not... interesting.

And the first two albums were terrible, the third one was better but lacking in songwriting, and this one is average. Maybe in two albums they won't suck?


----------

